# Question about withdrawal



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, this is kind of graphic but if a man ejaculates near the vaginal opening and it it possible/likely that some dripped in, do you think pregnancy is very likely (assuming it occurred during the fertile window)? Has anyone ever become pregnant with such a scenario? Just curious... thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

It can happen, yes.


----------



## jenholle (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd say it is possible...less likely than without withdrawal, but still possible. I have never personally had this happen to me, but I've heard of it happening. Withdrawal has been our BC method (if you can call it that!) of choice for the past few months as we decide whether to try again. Personally, I'd be okay if we did get pregnant, so it's okay with me either way. Maybe someone else has some personal experience with this and can shed some light.








Jenny


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

A man pre-ejaculates and that has sperm. So yes it is possible.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

It's possible, but I don't think it's very likely.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm SO TOTALLY not making fun of your post, I swear I swear. But I used to be TERRIFIED of this in High School. I mean, I never "had sex" but if I messed around with my BF and the aforementioned happened, I'd practically worry my period from even happening. So, I guess it is to say, I COULD happen, but probably really unlikely.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauren31* 
A man pre-ejaculates and that has sperm. So yes it is possible.

Actually, studies have found that the fluid released before ejaculation does not contain sperm, unless the man has had a recent (~12 hrs) orgasm. withdrawal, when used correctly, is 96% effective.

OP- I'd say that not getting out in time, or spilling semen near the vaginal opening is basically like not withdrawing at all. that said there's around a 20% chance of pregnancy even with perfectly timed intercourse.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
Actually, studies have found that the fluid released before ejaculation does not contain sperm, unless the man has had a recent (~12 hrs) orgasm. withdrawal, when used correctly, is 96% effective.

OP- I'd say that not getting out in time, or spilling semen near the vaginal opening is basically like not withdrawing at all. that said there's around a 20% chance of pregnancy even with perfectly timed intercourse.

Thanks for all the responses. Texas -- I've read that too, about pre-ejaculate NOT containing sperm. We've used withdrawal for years in the past with much success.

But do you really think that the sperm could swim from the vaginal opening all the way to the cervix? I'm fairly certain DH "spilled" in that area but I have trouble imagining that sperm can really swim that far... of course I'm kind of hopeful but also kind of freaked out!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I hate to use "it happened to a friend" as a response, but I do know someone who conceived because of semen on the vulva. you're right, it is a long trip for the sperm to make their way to the egg, so the chance is probably less than the usual 20%. It definitely increases the odds over not having a spill


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow - I guess sperm are pretty determined little swimmers! Thanks for sharing your friend's story. That was really what I was curious about -- whether that has happened to anyone. I guess in a couple of weeks I'll know if it happened to us! I doubt it but would be happy if it did.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

I just found out baby #3 is on its way due to this very reason! I'm not sure how those little swimmers made their way up there but they certainly did. As far as I know dh thought he was in the clear...there was no evidence that he "didn't quite make it". Now, if there were swimmers any where near the down below region during your fertile phase...uh I'd say pretty darn likely sweetheart!

BTW, we KNEW we were in my fertile phase and acted like bone-headed teenagers for the first time EVER! And surprise surprise I'm knocked up!

Better believe it happens!


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacelovingmama* 
Wow - I guess sperm are pretty determined little swimmers!

Well, it _is_ their only job in life after all!


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

the result of our attempt at "pull and pray" birth control is playing choo choo trains at my feet right now.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm there with kittyhead, the result of our "pull and pray" birth control is currently nursing/sleeping on my chest! DS was my second pregnancy that occured this way! So I really should have known better, LOL!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I worried/wondered about this My first year of university as I wasn't having sex, but we were gettin' busy







I talked yo my doctor about it, and she ended up giving me a bunch of birth control pills to take home. Turns out in the 5ish years she was delivering babies, she had SIX that were conceived just that way (according to the parents). I think being young and very healthy wouldn't have helped!

Can definately happen.


----------

